# Cruise control not working



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Does the white light on the dash come on when you flip the switch?

Several things come to mind:
-Bad clutch switch (try prying up with your foot and see if it works)
-Bad brake switch (lights would probably constantly be on - or not work at all. I've seen both on the road). 
-Bad steering wheel +/- toggle switch


----------



## Slinder1991 (Apr 2, 2018)

jblackburn said:


> Does the white light on the dash come on when you flip the switch?
> 
> Several things come to mind:
> -Bad clutch switch (try prying up with your foot and see if it works)
> ...


I do have the white light come on when I flip the switch. I'll see if any of the switches seems to be the cause thanks


----------



## Slinder1991 (Apr 2, 2018)

Sorry for the late reply, had a busy work week but I've noticed that what you mentioned about the clutch switch being a possibility and it is the problem. If I lift up on the clutch from underneath, the cruise will work perfectly. Much appreciation 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

